# Ile de Re / Ile de Oleron cycling / Aires



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just decided to move further South having made all our plans for Brittany and now changed as I always seem to do at the last minute. We leave on Thursday and having looked at the cycling around this area decided it was for us  (flat) . 

Any downloads of maps would be great, I have searched all over and I can find plenty of places telling me they have miles of them I can find nothing else on it. 

Would also like some recommendations on Aires or Camping cheque sites on either island or near Royan area. 

Many thanks in advance
Mandy

I have taken all I can from our campsite map


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We were at Ile de Re last week and had to drag ourselves away from it. 
Just beautiful.

We stayed on an ACSI site - www.la-grainetiere.com. 15 euros a night.
The site owner was very helpful and gave us maps of the island showing the cycle routes. They have a very clean heated outdoor pool.

The site is less than 1/2 mile from La Flotte, which is a very pretty harbour town. Fab island for the bikes. More bikes than cars!

Bridge toll was 9 euros return (you pay on the way over to the island, free on return to mainland). I think the price increases in July.

Wish I was back there.
Enjoy


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

We love Ile de Oleron,and there was no charge for the bridge. We stayed on a municipal site near Cotiniere, and there were a couple of pitches right on the beach, which we always requested as the French campers preferred to be in the shade! The cycling there is great and the holiday atmosphere is fantastic. It is a couple of years since we went, so I hope everything has remained the same. Have a lovely time wherever you go. I did read in MMM that there is an Aire at Fort Boyard, but we have'nt been to it, but it might be worth checking on.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi mandyandandy,
well you couldnt have chose a better spot 8) The royan forest as we call it "the coubra" has a cycle route the whole length between la palmyre and Robce le bains plenty wild camping spots, the small village at either end are good with a aire at La Palmyre but it gets busy . we usually fill and empty then join the ohr french etc wildcamping in the forest :lol:

i`le d` oleron is good with 3 aires but its abusy island so park up and cycle about.
At Rochefort their is a lovely qiute aire at "soubise" by the harbour with electric[16amp] and good cycle routes hrough the countryside.

for a aire further south try "Montagne sur Gironde" by the marina again or even la rochelle by the very large marina and take the water taxi into town.

for pics etc have a look at our web site under france 2004/5

bon journee` mon amie

tramp


----------



## Glenn_Kelly (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi these web sites have cycle maps

http://www.ile-oleron-marennes.com/fileadmin/brochures/carte-ile-d-oleron.pdf

http://www.iledere-france.co.uk/cyclemap.pdf

Kelly


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Both islands are great for cycling, loads of dedicated cycle routes. Just go into any local tourist info office and ask for a "routes de velo"

Trevor


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks all that's excellent, good to know I have made the right choice, all we have to do now is rely on the nice weather man to make it perfect. 

Just knowing what to ask for in the TI helps when your French is about as good as it was in 4th year at school when you gave it up as a bad job  . 

We spotted that municipal on the google map as we trolled around last night, looks ideal for a couple of nights, especially being so close to the beach. .

Thanks again
Mandy


----------

